# Taffy and More



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OMG....what a mess!!



















Taffy gets pretty again...
_









_showing off her mane...











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_My goodness she is a sleepy baby...










Excuse me! You're disturbing my beauty sleep. And, who wants to look up my nostrils anyway! MOM!










A little profile....









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Spun gold...










Brandy guarding her ball.....LOL No one even wants it!










ooooph...i am always so sleepy...










HELLO! I'm awake!! Mom says I'm big enough to use the remotes now and I can pick my own Animal Planet programs..YIPPEE!!










Billy got pretty too after the encounter with the big, bad rain storm. I was just too tired to take any photos of his repair. LOL
_


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She's very golden. It's amazing how pooped they get after getting all prettied up. She's still beautiful and that cut really suits her well. It looks easy to maintain as well..probably great for those summer swims.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Love the photos!!! I really enjoy your captions. I figure that is what they are thinking. The kitty all curled up with Taffy is just precious. I can see her dreaming about being a master weaver with all of that hair to work with! LOL.

I haven't seen a dog as shimmery as Taffy. Her color is absolutely amazing. She is spun Gold!

I look forward to seeing Billy's fluffy photos. He is such a hoot with all of his topknot hair.

I also have to mention, it was really sweat seeing Brandy too! Her coat looks very golden and shinny too.  I take it that is the fish oil supplements you give them?

Darn, while I am at it. What shampoo do you use/like? Seems like you were trying some out just awhile ago.


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Goodness, Taffy is so shiny and gorgeous! Loved the pics of her and Billy with dreads!!


----------



## Ms.PoodlePriss (Apr 22, 2010)

Taffy's rich golden color reminds me of a proud, beautiful lion. And she stands so regal. When I look at her the name Nala comes to mind from the Lion King


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

BFF said:


> Love the photos!!! I really enjoy your captions. I figure that is what they are thinking. The kitty all curled up with Taffy is just precious. I can see her dreaming about being a master weaver with all of that hair to work with! LOL.
> 
> I haven't seen a dog as shimmery as Taffy. Her color is absolutely amazing. She is spun Gold!
> 
> ...


_Yes, the fish supplement really does help them. And, so does mixing in RAW. Brandy suffered from chronic allergies and now her hair has all grown in and she looks better than she ever did.

I did try a new product. Chris Christensen and I like it. They look good and smell good after their grooming. The volumizer I use on Taffy really fluffs her out big. I also use Fluff Out spray on them when I blow dry and every time I groom them in between baths._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Ms.PoodlePriss said:


> Taffy's rich golden color reminds me of a proud, beautiful lion. And she stands so regal. When I look at her the name Nala comes to mind from the Lion King


_
Ooohh pretty name....I'll have to remember that one! And, thank you. She definitely is proud of herself!_


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Awww what a sweet baby letting the kitty sleep with her on the couch! 
Both Billy and Taffy are just sooo pretty!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Taffy and Sassy are so cute together!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Taffy and Sassy are so cute together!


_They sure are! The are constant companions in the house (Sassy is not allowed outside except on a harness). They are so entertaining at times that I stop watching TV or doing computer things just to watch them. I don't think they realize they are actually different species...LOL_ _ I really think it is Sassy who thinks that Taffy is his and not the other way around.
_


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

UGH, the dreaded dread locks. Her color really is beautiful.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

They're so sweet together!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh she's such a beauty. Her color is incredible (as is her gorgeous groom).


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics. I loved them. Especially the ones with Taffy and the kitty. So sweet.


----------

